# My Home Page is getting Redirected?



## ChristopherPaul

My igoogle home page keeps getting redirected to some sitesure.com page. 

Anyone know what is going on? I can't even access google.com without it automatically redirecting to this other site.


----------



## jaybird0827

It's a virus or something like it. You're being hijacked and you need help.

I had this happen on an older computer. I kept getting hijacked to some angelfire site. I remember having to download a fix.


----------



## Seb

ChristopherPaul said:


> My igoogle home page keeps getting redirected to some sitesure.com page.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on? I can't even access google.com without it automatically redirecting to this other site.



I found this on a forum: Click on the "Stop" button before it redirects the page. Then remove "This Day In History". That should solve the problem


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Seb said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> My igoogle home page keeps getting redirected to some sitesure.com page.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on? I can't even access google.com without it automatically redirecting to this other site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on a forum: Click on the "Stop" button before it redirects the page. Then remove "This Day In History". That should solve the problem
Click to expand...


Is this for IE or Firefox? I should have specified that this is occurring within Firefox. I cleared private data, but that did not work.


----------



## Seb

ChristopherPaul said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> My igoogle home page keeps getting redirected to some sitesure.com page.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on? I can't even access google.com without it automatically redirecting to this other site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on a forum: Click on the "Stop" button before it redirects the page. Then remove "This Day In History". That should solve the problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this for IE or Firefox? I should have specified that this is occurring within Firefox. I cleared private data, but that did not work.
Click to expand...


I don't think it matters.

I don't use iGoogle but my understanding is - there is something on the iGoogle home page called "This Day in History" It seems to be whats causing the problem. If you can remove that, it should solve the problem. 

If it doesn't work, post here again, and I'll keep looking for a solution.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Seb said:


> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on a forum: Click on the "Stop" button before it redirects the page. Then remove "This Day In History". That should solve the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for IE or Firefox? I should have specified that this is occurring within Firefox. I cleared private data, but that did not work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it matters.
> 
> I don't use iGoogle but my understanding is - there is something on the iGoogle home page called "This Day in History" It seems to be whats causing the problem. If you can remove that, it should solve the problem.
> 
> If it doesn't work, post here again, and I'll keep looking for a solution.
Click to expand...


It worked! Thank you Steve! I didn't realize you were referring to the actual content on the igoogle page; I thought you were talking about the browser history. Odd how it was due to a that component. 

I appreciate the help!


----------



## Seb

ChristopherPaul said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for IE or Firefox? I should have specified that this is occurring within Firefox. I cleared private data, but that did not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it matters.
> 
> I don't use iGoogle but my understanding is - there is something on the iGoogle home page called "This Day in History" It seems to be whats causing the problem. If you can remove that, it should solve the problem.
> 
> If it doesn't work, post here again, and I'll keep looking for a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked! Thank you Steve! I didn't realize you were referring to the actual content on the igoogle page; I thought you were talking about the browser history. Odd how it was due to a that component.
> 
> I appreciate the help!
Click to expand...


GREAT! I'm glad it worked.

I hope you and your family have a wonderful day Christopher.


----------



## jaybird0827

ChristopherPaul said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChristopherPaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for IE or Firefox? I should have specified that this is occurring within Firefox. I cleared private data, but that did not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it matters.
> 
> I don't use iGoogle but my understanding is - there is something on the iGoogle home page called "This Day in History" It seems to be whats causing the problem. If you can remove that, it should solve the problem.
> 
> If it doesn't work, post here again, and I'll keep looking for a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It worked! Thank you Steve! I didn't realize you were referring to the actual content on the igoogle page; I thought you were talking about the browser history. Odd how it was due to a that component.
> 
> I appreciate the help!
Click to expand...

 


I'm glad that's all it was!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

I've had "Today in History" on my Google homepage for a long time now and have not experienced this in either FireFox or IE. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Seb

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I've had "Today in History" on my Google homepage for a long time now and have not experienced this in either FireFox or IE. Should I be concerned?



It seems to be redirection problem on Google's end. Not a hijacking or infection on your local end.

Google may have already fixed the problem, it doesn't seem to have shown up until this morning.


----------



## Richard King

Same thing just happened to me.
There are several add ons with the title THIS DAY IN HISTORY.
The first one you see is a hijack.
I can't get to the stop button fast enough.
VERY frustrating.


----------



## Seb

Hi Richard,

If you're still having problems you can PM me. I might have some ideas on how to get through this.


----------

